# Favorite Disney Princesses/Characters and MBTI types



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

Yay my first thread! 
And I'm aware this has probably already been done  
But I'm INFJ and my favorite Disney Princess is Belle
what's yours?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm an ENFJ and Cinderella is my princess bae.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm INFP
I've always strongly identified with *Aurora*. When I first saw that movie it was kind of like one of those amazing instant-connection moments with a 'kindred spirit' (which seems to mainly happen for me with other FPs). 

- I love how she sings with the birds in the forest
- how she's gentle and friendly with all the animals. 
- I love how she walks barefoot and sort of meanders in a contemplative way, enjoying the scenery, she's supposed to be picking berries but she's not all down to business, she's daydreaming and singing and dancing and enjoying the day. 
- The way she walks is sort of 'floating' lightly on her feet making her seem slightly ethereal to me. 
- I love how she is totally onto the fairies just wanting her out of the house, but she plays along to humor them because she loves them, it's so cute. 
- I love how she's a mixture of friendly and shy, wanting to trust her heart and yet wanting to respect the fairies' warnings. 
- I also appreciate how she actually doesn't just run off when the fairies tell her she needs to go back to her real family, she's heartbroken about Philip, but she's also not rebellious and so self-centered that she would throw away the relationship she has with the fairies or the duty she has to her real family and kingdom. I always respected that about her as a kid, she showed a more complex understanding of priorities I think.

And I also relate to the idea of waiting for your prince to come, as I was never one for really going out there and making my way in the world, I was always more for dreaming and waiting to see what opportunities would happen to come my way (though I know that's not always the best approach). 

I do like *Belle* a lot because I relate to her love of reading, and her kindness and ability to see past the surface of people. 

And I love *Rapunzel*. I definitely relate with her creativity, and her emotional ups and downs, and general personality, although she's more outgoing than I would be. She's sweet and has a loyal heart, and I love her enthusiasm and her trusting nature that looks for good in people.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

INTP here, and chose Belle. I've always loved Beauty and the Beast. And although I'm boyish and hate dresses, I just like that yellow gown she wore. And I dunno, I just love her as a character.


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi I was doing this discussion with 4 other friends of mine. They were INFP, ENTP, ISFJ and ISTJ. And I'm an ENFP. Well we choose all Mulan. And that was a problem since we had to choose a different princess for each one.


----------



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah I totally agree! Mulan is so strong and fearless... Most people I ask put her in their top three favorites


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

Honestly, since I was a child I've always liked *Cinderella* because she had a good heart and she was also a figther. She was able to get through the loss of her parents and bear with her detestable stepmother and sisters.

But, this time, I've chosen *Elsa*. Firstly, because the film wasn't about a prince and a princess, but about the love of two sisters. And, secondly, because she didn't need a prince to be strong and to be a queen herself.

Another princess that I love and you didn't mention is *Giselle*. She had a sweet and dreamy personality, which constrasted with the world she entered: the Real World. She is the reflection of how dreamers can change the world and make it a better place.

And I also love *Rapunzel*. She's so cute!


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

INTP, Belle is my favorite.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Mulan kicks ass.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP. I have always related to Belle and feel she best encapsulates my personality, however I would probably go with Mulan for my favorite.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INFJ, Megara's my favorite. 
Other Disney characters I like: Marian from Robin Hood, Duchess from The Aristocats, and Cadpig from 101 Dalmatians. I was waaay more into the animal movies as a kid but I liked princesses too.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Jasmine//INTP
Never felt any attachment to the others.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

My Favourates are Rapunzel, Mulan and Pochontas. 
Least favourates were the ones from Frozen.

I am ISFP


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

INFP. I love Belle best out of all of those *nods*


----------



## Nocturnal Creature (Apr 16, 2015)

My favourite is Mulan -because she's simply the best- immediately followed by Anna (spontanuous, care-free, makes me smile) and Pocahontas (fights for what she believes in, courageous, passionate). Megara is quite a badass as well.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

ISTP, I like Megara from Hercules. Always had such sass. I like Mulan and Merida too.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Megara. 

Next fav would be Belle.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

INFP

I usually pick Belle, but on impulse I picked Megara. It is hard to choose!

My top 5 (in alphabetical order)

Belle
Jasmine
Megara
Mulan
Rapunzel


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Pocohontus and Meg are my fav-ISTJ


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Ariel was there with me for my whole childhood. She's a brat, but so cute, it's hard for me to pick her and Rapunzel. Rapunzel has such a modern feel, and brings me so many feels... but Ariel... er.. I cant decide, will come back later when I have xD


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I can never make the choice between Pocahontas and Belle.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I remember that I loved Mulan when I was a child. I've watched the movie way too often, to be honest. I always admired her for her strength. I also felt some kind of a connection to her, especially in the way she feels at the beginning of the movie. When I was younger I also felt like I don't fit in and back then, her story gave me hope that it isn't completely my fault, but that I just haven't found my place in this world yet. I've never forgot about that. 
If I watched the movies for the first time now, I'd probably like Belle best, however.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm an INTP and Megara just rocks the world. She is so sassy and hilarious!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

ENFP (I think) and Aurora is my favorite by far)
She is my inspiration in life)))


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

When I was a child, my favorite Disney princess way Aurora, I forgot why though (I love her name though, but I doubt that was the reason, considering I never knew her name until maybe 2 years ago XD). But now, I love Merida. She's so untraditional, she's definitely no damsel in distress, quite the opposite actually, and she's more tomboyish than any princess (that I know of). At the same time, she still possesses the caring and noble character of all the princesses. To me, she's the most unique (and I absolutely LOVE her hair; I've always wanted that style, and recently the color)

I'm an INFP


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

For me its Mulan, Esmeralda, Rapunzel, and Pocahontas. But my all time favorite is Mulan. <3 

MBTI: ESFP


----------



## littlelionheart (Mar 1, 2015)

Unsure of my type!

Jasmine has always been my favourite, though I go through "phases" with the other Princesses often. I adore Aurora, Pocahontas and Megara.

Jasmine has alwas stuck out to me as being...
- Regal, in the truest sense - body, heart, mind and soul. She seems like the true "Princess" to me. (More on that on "+" points.)
- Quick to take action, and very gusty. She wasn't afraid to run away, even though she proved to be naive about the world...
- But she didn't shame herself for her mistakes, and always stood tall, something that I struggle with. +
- Her sense of self and what she wants and deserves is formidable. + 
- She had a wellspring of intuition and sensuality. Definitely very confident 
- She was open to forgiveness, but paid attention to people's patterns well enough to discern who was worthy of it. + 
- She was a quick learner! I've always envied that trait of hers! 
- She knew right from wrong, a sense that she developed more benevolently over the course of the first film. +


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm ISFJ. Ariel is my favourite princess, but not my favourite Disney character (that would be Lewis from _Meet the Robinsons_ -- a very underrated Disney movie IMO!)


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Tough choice. For me it came down to Rapunzel & Mulan. I had to go with Rapunzel.


----------



## karethys (Dec 4, 2015)

I'd have to say Pocahontas, with Mulan as a close second.


----------



## amayaberre (Dec 5, 2015)

MBTI: INTP

I'd have to say Mulan, she kicks more ass than any of the Disney princesses.
But my second pick would be Megara, because I relate to her. She would be the type of person I would be best friends with.
And my third pick would be Tiana, she was a hard-worker and determined.


----------



## The_Iliad (Nov 17, 2015)

I am the only one who voted Merida. Huh.


----------



## greattt (Dec 6, 2015)

Aladin


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

ENTP - I like Ariel ^^
She's cute and quirky and a which girls doesn't secretly want to be a mermaid?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

How did Esmeralda miss out on two polls about Disney princesses..

A woman who bravely stands up against racism and injustice, and is smart and beautiful, I would have thought would be more popular. She's already well known, so why does she keep missing out?


----------



## loginsareboring (Dec 8, 2015)

Mulan's my fave. She actually did something. Also, I love the songs from the movie.

People have been telling me for some time that I look just like Pocahontas. Can't see it much though.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

INFP -- Anna


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Favorite princess: Pocahontas
Runner up: Belle
2nd runner up: Ariel

INFJ 614


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Didn't vote because I like several.

*ENTJ

**- Megara
*








*
- Mulan
*








*- Jasmine*









Oddly enough, I also really like Shan Yu.









And an added bonus. King Fergus and Queen Elinor is pretty much my husband and myself. ... Great. Looking forward to raising an irritatingly "free-spirited" child.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Favourite: Elsa
Second favourite: Mulan and Tinker Bell
Type: ENTJ


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Ni dom, and I like Megara, Elsa, Mulan, and Pocahontas


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Infp

I always wanted to look like Aurora for Halloween when I was little...
Everyone told me I should be Jasmine instead:crying:


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

INTP


Don't remember exactly what the movies/characters were like, but at the top of my head I'd probably say Mulan? She's pretty badass.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i love mulan (but i don't feel identified) and the runner up would be megara


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP here.

Favorites have to be Belle and Mulan. Mulan because she's someone who doesn't give up, even when Shang told her to go home. And she's super funny along with Mushu :laughing:. Belle not only because she likes books (like me), but because she didn't run away from the Beast after he saved her. She's not the strongest, but there's a strength in her you can't ignore.


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

ENTP. My favorite princesses are Belle and Pocahontas  But I voted for Belle. I feel like if I were ever forced to be a prisoner in an old French castle, I would be exactly like her. Snooping around in places I shouldn't, enjoying the library, stubbornly not joining the beast for dinner, etc. :laughing:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Does Belle have Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INFP 
Favorite Disney Princess is Belle
Disney Princesses I really like are Ariel and Merida


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP, and of the options, Merida. I like her spunk. 

My favorite princess is Kida, though, from Atlantis. Spunk and loyalty. 

When I was little my favorite princess was Jasmine.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Belle is my favourite and I'm an ESFP.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

belle and esfp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Favorite princess is Mulan by far, and apparently she's really popular according to this poll.

If Megara is in this poll, Esmeralda should be here too in my opinion. She's probably my second favorite Disney heroine.

I like Elsa a lot as well, to be honest.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Belle


----------

